# "er Maggiolone"



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

Io capisco i gusti sono gusti,ma te po piacè er maggiolone?cioè dico er maggiolone?
ok i gusti va bene,ma er maggiolone no,proprio no.
Ho una cara amica,si sta cambiando l'auto e oggi mi fa:ma er maggiolone?
Ed io:quanti siete in famiglia?
lei:tre,io il mio uomo e il cane.
Ho pensato a quel povero cane,gia non troppo fortunato,dentro er maggiolone.....no non si può
Ma se pò vedè er maggiolone?


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io capisco i gusti sono gusti,ma te po piacè er maggiolone?cioè dico er maggiolone?
> ok i gusti va bene,ma er maggiolone no,proprio no.
> Ho una cara amica,si sta cambiando l'auto e oggi mi fa:ma er maggiolone?
> Ed io:quanti siete in famiglia?
> ...


Il maggiolone è una Rols Royce rispetto ad altre schifezzecche si vedono in giro....


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Il maggiolone è una Rols Royce rispetto ad altre schifezzecche si vedono in giro....


Dai l'ultimo modello,te piace davvero?


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

A me piace il maggiolone, mi piace sia quello vecchio sia quello nuovo...
La tua amica ha ragione e poi comunque il cane è abituato a viaggiare no?


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> A me piace il maggiolone, mi piace sia quello vecchio sia quello nuovo...
> La tua amica ha ragione e poi comunque il cane è abituato a viaggiare no?



Senti ma sti cazzi der cane,ma er maggiolone non si può vedere.basta con ste macchine che riprendono un successo del passato,la 500,lamini,er maggiolone è na cosa veramente poco bella....


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai l'ultimo modello,te piace davvero?


No. Ma in generale e trovando sempre parcheggio non mi piace nessuna macchina "ristretta"... Se devo viaggiare poi la preferisco spaziosa, sicura e con qualche cilindrata in più... ho speso più soldi per mantenere le macchine piccoline che quelle piu grandi(e che costavano di più)


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ma sti cazzi der cane,ma er maggiolone non si può vedere.basta con ste macchine che riprendono un successo del passato,la 500,lamini,er maggiolone è na cosa veramente poco bella....


Ma come sti cazzi del cane :O ma mastro!! Ma ti stava tanto a cuore :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Comunque er maggiolone ha il suo perché!! E pure la mini (vecchia)...e pure la 500! Anzi la 500 meglio


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma come sti cazzi del cane :O ma mastro!! Ma ti stava tanto a cuore :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Comunque er maggiolone ha il suo perché!! E pure la mini (vecchia)...e pure la 500! Anzi la 500 meglio


Ban...per favore...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ma come sti cazzi del cane :O ma mastro!! Ma ti stava tanto a cuore :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Comunque er maggiolone ha il suo perché!! E pure la mini (vecchia)...e pure la 500! Anzi la 500 meglio


Dai ragazzi è sgraziato,rompe er cazzo solo a vederlo dai.Ci vorrei tanto pisciare dentro....


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi è sgraziato,rompe er cazzo solo a vederlo dai.Ci vorrei tanto pisciare dentro....


Ahahahahahahahahah non ce la faccio :rotfl: :rotfl: sgraziato :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ban...per favore...


Maddai non è brutto! E poi magari la sua amica ha soltanto detto che non è poi male il maggiolone....


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma come sti cazzi del cane :O ma mastro!! Ma ti stava tanto a cuore :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Comunque er maggiolone ha il suo perché!! E pure la mini (vecchia)...e pure la 500! Anzi la 500 meglio


La Mini Nooooooooo! La clubman poi:miiiii:


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La Mini Nooooooooo! La clubman poi:miiiii:


Quella vecchia dici? È carina  no?!


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ma sti cazzi der cane,ma er maggiolone non si può vedere.basta con ste macchine che riprendono un successo del passato,la 500,lamini,er maggiolone è na cosa veramente poco bella....



Detesto ogni amarcord. Quando le idee nuove latitano si ripescano i residui bellici. Bleah.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ban...per favore...



ma dai con quel frontale...mamma mia....


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Detesto ogni amarcord. Quando le idee nuove latitano si ripescano i residui bellici. Bleah.



Appunto.:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Maddai non è brutto! E poi magari la sua amica ha soltanto detto che non è poi male il maggiolone....



ban nsè pò vedè...non ti inventare nulla!


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ban nsè pò vedè...non ti inventare nulla!


Va bene va bene non si può vedere......
È sgraziato e ha una linea un po' troppo goffa  
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quella vecchia dici? È carina  no?!


Quella vecchia, quella nuova... non mi piacciono per niente. Ma la 500 Abarth si mi piace


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quella vecchia, quella nuova... non mi piacciono per niente. Ma la 500 Abarth si mi piace


Quella vecchia mi piace, la mini nuova no...e la 500 tanto  ma non lo diciamo a mastro sennò capace che poi ci apre un treddi' come ha fatto per la sua amica che magari ha solo detto "il maggiolone non è brutto"


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io capisco i gusti sono gusti,ma te po piacè er maggiolone?cioè dico er maggiolone?
> ok i gusti va bene,ma er maggiolone no,proprio no.
> Ho una cara amica,si sta cambiando l'auto e oggi mi fa:ma er maggiolone?
> Ed io:quanti siete in famiglia?
> ...


Bello il maggiolone !!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello il maggiolone !!!!


Dai nn farmi rosicare.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai nn farmi rosicare.....:rotfl:


Perché ? a te non piace, a me si


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Oscuro hai ragione è una chiavica.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oscuro hai ragione è una chiavica.


Dissento con veemenza


----------



## Tessa (7 Ottobre 2015)

Il maggiolone e' meraviglioso. 
Sono andata a sposarmi con un vecchio maggiolone bianco cabrio.


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

E poi è la macchina di Dylan Dog! [emoji173]️


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> E poi è la macchina di Dylan Dog! [emoji173]️


Appunto stiamo a scherza'????  Buondi


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2015)

Estetica anche piacevole, funzionalità zero.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Il maggiolone? una palla che rotola. punto.

Se poi come avete scritto, e giustamente, è un riporto dell'antico per mancanza di idee, mi assale un dubbio amletico, non è che... chi ama i maggioloni fa i conti con la propria personalità vecchia? 

Guardate che è bella questa, oscù gli domandi alla tua amica se glie piace. questo son macchine antiche, una citroen fantastica.Dondola che è un piacere, e con la capote..


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oscuro hai ragione è una chiavica.


E cazzo non ispira neanche simpatia come il vecchio modello.Sproporzionato,non omogeneo nelle linee,ma che cazzo dai....


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Il maggiolone e' meraviglioso.
> Sono andata a sposarmi con un vecchio maggiolone bianco cabrio.


Ma non avevo dubbi,neanche uno.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Dai*



banshee ha detto:


> E poi è la macchina di Dylan Dog! [emoji173]️


Ma fammi capire te piace pure a te?mi ha sempre detto che te fa schifo arcà...e mo te piace?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto stiamo a scherza'????  Buondi


Ma me ce vedi sopra er maggiolone?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fammi capire te piace pure a te?mi ha sempre detto che te fa schifo arcà...e mo te piace?


il vecchio sì!! è la macchina di Dylan Dog 

certo è vero, è buffo, goffo e sgraziato :rotfl: anzi, come dice zzù clà, è una palla che rotola :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> il vecchio sì!! è la macchina di Dylan Dog
> 
> certo è vero, è buffo, goffo e sgraziato :rotfl: anzi, come dice zzù clà, è una palla che rotola :rotfl::rotfl:


Eh certo,ma me ce vedi sopra?o de dietro?e dai....:rotfl:comq potresti prenderlo in considerazione pure te no?siete tre pure voi o sbaglio?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo,ma me ce vedi sopra?o de dietro?e dai....:rotfl:comq potresti prenderlo in considerazione pure te no?siete tre pure voi o sbaglio?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: disgraziato... 

no nè sopra nè dietro, per carità :rotfl::rotfl:

no grazie io sto benissimo con la mia susina, piccola, facilmente parcheggiabile e usurata quel tanto che basta per non farmi preoccupare - visto che non ho il garage


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il maggiolone? una palla che rotola. punto.
> 
> Se poi come avete scritto, e giustamente, è un riporto dell'antico per mancanza di idee, mi assale un dubbio amletico, non è che... chi ama i maggioloni fa i conti con la propria personalità vecchia?
> 
> Guardate che è bella questa, oscù gli domandi alla tua amica se glie piace. questo son macchine antiche, una citroen fantastica.Dondola che è un piacere, e con la capote..


Ma questa è "la Rana"? La Citroën ne ha fatto 3 mila versioni da allora... Non dondolava, saltava direttamente


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: disgraziato...
> 
> no nè sopra nè dietro, per carità :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> no grazie io sto benissimo con la mia susina, piccola, facilmente parcheggiabile e usurata quel tanto che basta per non farmi preoccupare - visto che non ho il garage


Magari il dietro è la parte migliore....pensandoci bene....!Di lato pessima,come uato non armoniosa....!Vabbè,se te becco cor maggiolone so cazzi....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non avevo dubbi,neanche uno.


Sposarsi in un Alfa GT come la vedi invece? Quella macchina è un mito!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma questa è "la Rana"? La Citroën ne ha fatto 3 mila versioni da allora... Non dondolava, saltava direttamente


ahahahahahahaha c'hai ragione!


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il maggiolone? una palla che rotola. punto.
> 
> Se poi come avete scritto, e giustamente, è un riporto dell'antico per mancanza di idee, mi assale un dubbio amletico, non è che... chi ama i maggioloni fa i conti con la propria personalità vecchia?
> 
> Guardate che è bella questa, oscù gli domandi alla tua amica se glie piace. questo son macchine antiche, una citroen fantastica.Dondola che è un piacere, e con la capote..



Tanto di cappello a queste macchine...
Alla 2cv, frutto di un'idea geniale, come la Mini di Issigonis, la Ds di Bertoni, la Maggiolino, la 500 di Giacosa, la R4...
Auto che nascevano dalla testa delle persone, non dal marketing e dal computer...
Per chi l'ha vissuta, quell'epoca delle auto "desiderabili" ed emozionanti, oggi tanti elettrodomestici fanno depressione.
Certo, oggi sono tutte comode e spaziose, veloci e anche belle.
Un po' di imperfezione però fa anche bene nella vita. Gli imprevisti a volte aiutano.


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sposarsi in un Alfa GT come la vedi invece? Quella macchina è un mito!


bellissima!! io adoro l'Alfa, era la macchina di papà negli anni '90


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2015)

IO me le comprerei tutte... la Land Rover originale per i giorni che voglio partire per il deserto, la Maggiolino cabriolet per quando voglio guidare sul lungomare, la 500 per le strade di campagna, da alternare sugli sterrati con una R4 o una 2CV.
E per tutti i giorni... una Chevrolet Camaro nuova.
Ach, sognare...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Sposarsi in un Alfa GT come la vedi invece? Quella macchina è un mito!


Allora:io non ho mai avuto un alfa,anche se da piccolo ero innammorato delle alfa,giulia,alfetta,giulietta,biscione 1750,però ho sempre avuto macchine giapponesi ad alte prestazioni.
Poi per motivi di lavoro,sono dovuto partire per IMPERIA una settimana con una 159 2.2 jts....bè ho capito perchè le persone adorano l'alfa,sarà pure scomoda...ma cazzo per chi adora la guida sportiva....una bomba.:up:
Si l'alfa gt è carina,a me piace anche la brera,e la vecchia SZ....macchine di nicchia.....!:up:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:io non ho mai avuto un alfa,anche se da piccolo ero innammorato delle alfa,giulia,alfetta,giulietta,biscione 1750,però ho sempre avuto macchine giapponesi ad alte prestazioni.
> Poi per motivi di lavoro,sono dovuto partire per IMPERIA una settimana con una 159 2.2 jts....bè ho capito perchè le persone adorano l'alfa,sarà pure scomoda...ma cazzo per chi adora la guida sportiva....una bomba.:up:
> Si l'alfa gt è carina,a me piace anche la brera,e la vecchia SZ....macchine di nicchia.....!:up:


mio padre aveva la 33, ti parlo di fine anni '80.. io la adoravo 

ora si vuole fare il Defender :rotfl: per la montagna :rotfl:

la tua comunque è il top :up:


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:io non ho mai avuto un alfa,anche se da piccolo ero innammorato delle alfa,giulia,alfetta,giulietta,biscione 1750,però ho sempre avuto macchine giapponesi ad alte prestazioni.
> Poi per motivi di lavoro,sono dovuto partire per IMPERIA una settimana con una 159 2.2 jts....bè ho capito perchè le persone adorano l'alfa,sarà pure scomoda...ma cazzo per chi adora la guida sportiva....una bomba.:up:
> Si l'alfa gt è carina,a me piace anche la brera,e la vecchia SZ....macchine di nicchia.....!:up:


Le emozioni che dava la GT erano imparagonabili. Poi veniva la Bmw 335i... la M3  anche... Ma con la GT c'era tutt' un altra emozione... Sarà perché era la prima sportiva che guidai e la prima non si scorda mai


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> IO me le comprerei tutte... la Land Rover originale per i giorni che voglio partire per il deserto, *la Maggiolino cabriolet per quando voglio guidare sul lungomare*, la 500 per le strade di campagna, da alternare sugli sterrati con una R4 o una 2CV.
> E per tutti i giorni... una Chevrolet Camaro nuova.
> Ach, sognare...


 bello!


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Ottobre 2015)

Il maggiolone nuovo è una golf ricarrozzata peggio, perché è più scomoda dentro, e soprattutto più cara.

Quello vecchio invece aveva un suo perché.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> mio padre aveva la 33, ti parlo di fine anni '80.. io la adoravo
> 
> ora si vuole fare il Defender :rotfl: per la montagna :rotfl:
> 
> la tua comunque è il top :up:


La prima 33 o il secondo modello?1.3s?o 1.5?
guarda le auto giapponesi piacciono o non piacciono, è la  terza che ho,e ti dico che le sanno costruire davvero,se ti piace la prestazione pura a scapito delle finiture e di tante piccole cose vanno ok.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello a queste macchine...
> Alla 2cv, frutto di un'idea geniale, come la Mini di Issigonis, la Ds di Bertoni, la Maggiolino, la 500 di Giacosa, la R4...
> Auto che nascevano dalla testa delle persone, non dal marketing e dal computer...
> Per chi l'ha vissuta, quell'epoca delle auto "desiderabili" ed emozionanti, oggi tanti elettrodomestici fanno depressione.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mio padre aveva la 33, ti parlo di fine anni '80.. io la adoravo
> 
> ora si vuole fare il Defender :rotfl: per la montagna :rotfl:
> 
> la tua comunque è il top :up:


Alfa 33... uhmm.. quadrifoglio? 

La sognavo quell'auto..


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Le emozioni che dava la GT erano imparagonabili. Poi veniva la Bmw 335i... la M3  anche... Ma con la GT c'era tutt' un altra emozione... Sarà perché era la prima sportiva che guidai e la prima non si scorda mai


Si,anche se la 335 ma sopratutto la m3 avevano più potenza, il piacere di guida dell'alfa è qualcosa che non si può spiegare vero?
Ecco la bmw m3:io ero indeciso fra quella che ho oggi e la bmw m3....ho scelto con il cuore...ho preso la giapponese,era l'auto che sognavo quando avevo 20 anni...il coronamento di un sogno....


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La prima 33 o il secondo modello?1.3s?o 1.5?
> guarda le auto giapponesi piacciono o non piacciono, è la  terza che ho,e ti dico che le sanno costruire davvero,se ti piace la prestazione pura a scapito delle finiture e di tante piccole cose vanno ok.


ehm... lo sai che non sono molto ferrata in tema di macchine :carneval:

questa:



non è la sua eh? l'abbiamo venduta prima del 2000, l'ho trovata su gugle


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alfa 33... uhmm.. quadrifoglio?
> 
> La sognavo quell'auto..


si c'era il quadrifoglio


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Alfa 33... uhmm.. quadrifoglio?
> 
> La sognavo quell'auto..


Bravo....la prima 33 quadirfoglio verde.....te ne intendi...:up::up::up:tutta ignoranza....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si c'era il quadrifoglio


ahahahahaahh certo, ma era oro o che? 

Femmine tzè! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello a queste macchine...
> Alla 2cv, frutto di un'idea geniale, come la Mini di Issigonis, la Ds di Bertoni, la Maggiolino, la 500 di Giacosa, la R4...
> Auto che nascevano dalla testa delle persone, non dal marketing e dal computer...
> Per chi l'ha vissuta, quell'epoca delle auto "desiderabili" ed emozionanti, oggi tanti elettrodomestici fanno depressione.
> ...



diciamo che anni fa le macchine erano riconoscibilissime, anche quelle di piccola cilindrata, ora invece la maggior parte sono tutte uguali
osti come si chiamava quella specie di fuoristrada fatto di 4 lamiere, senza tetto?? non mi ricordo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ehm... lo sai che non sono molto ferrata in tema di macchine :carneval:
> 
> questa:
> 
> ...


Secondo modello quindi poteva essere anche una 1.7 ie...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> diciamo che anni fa le macchine erano riconoscibilissime, anche quelle di piccola cilindrata, ora invece la maggior parte sono tutte uguali
> osti come si chiamava quella specie di fuoristrada fatto di 4 lamiere, senza tetto?? non mi ricordo...


jeep wrangler?campagnola?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo....la prima 33 quadirfoglio verde.....te ne intendi...:up::up::up:tutta ignoranza....



Come sempre, mica è novità. Però se vuoi mi guglizzo e divento na bestia come il coso che tengo al centro!! tengo un centro di gravità permanenteeeee naninana... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> jeep wrangler?campagnola?


mini moke?


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> jeep wrangler?campagnola?


no...più brutta
c'era solo verde militare e arancione... 4 lamiere con le righe orizzontali...


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> no...più brutta
> c'era solo verde militare e arancione... 4 lamiere con le righe orizzontali...


citroen mehari? ma era di plastica


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahahaahh certo, ma era oro o che?
> 
> Femmine tzè! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che ne so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io non me ne intendo di macchine...!


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> citroen mehari? ma era di plastica



sì quella!!!
era di plastica? ops


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo modello quindi poteva essere anche una 1.7 ie...


boh  glielo chiederò...

comunque ora vorrebbe il Defender, ma il discorso è che poi per Roma..? come giri..? per su è perfetta...


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> boh  glielo chiederò...
> 
> comunque ora vorrebbe il Defender, ma il discorso è che poi per Roma..? come giri..? per su è perfetta...


Un Defender per Roma?!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> boh  glielo chiederò...
> 
> comunque ora vorrebbe il Defender, ma il discorso è che poi per Roma..? come giri..? per su è perfetta...


Io voglio la porche ( la macchina) ma con tre figli.... buttigghia ra nannò però!


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io voglio la porche ( la macchina) ma con tre figli.... buttigghia ra nannò però!


Se ti sentisse un amico mio:rotfl:Aveva la Porsche Boxster S, sedili di pelle... la AMAVA quella macchina... Prima di uscire con la morosa : no cinture che graffiano, no ombrelli, le scarpe dovevano essere pulite e le mani lavate!Fini per lasciare la macchina a casa e uscire con la Panda 4×4:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un Defender per Roma?!


no, per la montagna...   i miei hanno casa in montagna e lui passa molto tempo su... solo che appunto, poi per Roma è un po' un casino..


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se ti sentisse un amico mio:rotfl:Aveva la Porsche Boxster S, sedili di pelle... la AMAVA quella macchina... Prima di uscire con la morosa : no cinture che graffiano, no ombrelli, le scarpe dovevano essere pulite e le mani lavate!Fini per lasciare la macchina a casa e uscire con la Panda 4×4:rotfl:


Eratò, come lo capisco il tuo amico.. 

Ora rispondo serio, con una tonalità malinconica-incazzata: Ho sempre desiderato la porsche!sempre! per un motivo o per un altro mai comprata, parlo di usato non di nuovo, col cazzo mi posso permettere quella nuova, ma un giorno, un giorno porca di quella paletta assieme al mutuo per un'altra casa per i figli, minchia devono uscire pure i soldi per una porsche! la voglio antica, me ne sbatto di quelle nuove, mi piacciono eh, ma amo quelle antiche.


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eratò, come lo capisco il tuo amico..
> 
> Ora rispondo serio, con una tonalità malinconica-incazzata: Ho sempre desiderato la porsche!sempre! per un motivo o per un altro mai comprata, parlo di usato non di nuovo, col cazzo mi posso permettere quella nuova, ma un giorno, un giorno porca di quella paletta assieme al mutuo per un'altra casa per i figli, minchia devono uscire pure i soldi per una porsche! la voglio antica, me ne sbatto di quelle nuove, mi piacciono eh, ma amo quelle antiche.


a me piace assai la 911... grigio perla  ma immagino che tu parli di altri modelli vè? 

un mio caro amico ha detto che per il prossimo compleanno si regala la 911, mi ha promesso che me la fa provare


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me piace assai la 911... grigio perla  ma immagino che tu parli di altri modelli vè?
> 
> un mio caro amico ha detto che per il prossimo compleanno si regala la 911, mi ha promesso che me la fa provare



ehhhhhhhhhhhh? io parlo proprio di quella. :girlcry:


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eratò, come lo capisco il tuo amico..
> 
> Ora rispondo serio, con una tonalità malinconica-incazzata: Ho sempre desiderato la porsche!sempre! per un motivo o per un altro mai comprata, parlo di usato non di nuovo, col cazzo mi posso permettere quella nuova, ma un giorno, un giorno porca di quella paletta assieme al mutuo per un'altra casa per i figli, minchia devono uscire pure i soldi per una porsche! la voglio antica, me ne sbatto di quelle nuove, mi piacciono eh, ma amo quelle antiche.


Tipo questa? E bella si


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhh? io parlo proprio di quella. :girlcry:



spettacolo eh? poi grigio perla..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: guarda non so se il mio amico se la farà, perchè anche adesso ha una gran bella macchina  e c'è molto affezionato, anzi diciamo che ci sta in fissa :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> a me piace assai la 911... grigio perla  ma immagino che tu parli di altri modelli vè?
> 
> un mio caro amico ha detto che per il prossimo compleanno si regala la 911, mi ha promesso che me la fa provare


La porsche è 911, le boxter, le cayman,panamera non sono di mio gradimento....


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La porsche è 911, le boxter, le cayman,panamera non sono di mio gradimento....


a me quella piace...!


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La porsche è 911, le boxter, le cayman,panamera non sono di mio gradimento....


Ok... per Natale una Porsche 911 per Ultimo e una 370z per Oscuro.. Segnate eh.... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tipo questa? E bella si
> View attachment 10752


Eratò madonna che è bella..

Però io la voglio più moderna, mizzica, non ne sono sicuro ma ho come l'impressione che quella costa una cifra!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> spettacolo eh? poi grigio perla..
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: guarda non so se il mio amico se la farà, perchè anche adesso ha una gran bella macchina  e c'è molto affezionato, anzi diciamo che ci sta in fissa :rotfl:


La smetti!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La porsche è 911, le boxter, le cayman,panamera non sono di mio gradimento....


mavatteneafanculova!citrulloscimunitononmitoccarela911chetispiezzolegambe!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ok... per Natale una Porsche 911 per Ultimo e una 370z per Oscuro.. Segnate eh.... :rotfl:


Grazie ma con tutto il rispetto.Se devo cambiare...cambio in meglio.Una 370 z?facciamo un GT-R...e ci sto!


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eratò madonna che è bella..
> 
> Però io la voglio più moderna, mizzica, non ne sono sicuro ma ho come l'impressione che quella costa una cifra!


Quella è un pezzo da collezionistiNe ho visto una cosi dalle parti mie durante un raduno dove c'erano anche le Ferrari... Da svenimento...


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie ma con tutto il rispetto.Se devo cambiare...cambio in meglio.Una 370 z?facciamo un GT-R...e ci sto!


Infatti... lo dovevo modificare sto post. Diciamo che meglio non potevi avere


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quella è un pezzo da collezionistiNe ho visto una cosi dalle parti mie durante un raduno dove c'erano anche le Ferrari... Da svenimento...


Mariaaaaaaaaa goduria!!

Io nun posso parlà ma se parlassi... vidi cose che voi umani.... e ci salì pure sopra!! tra vecchio e nuovo rischiai il licenziamento!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti... lo dovevo modificare sto post. Diciamo che meglio non potevi avere


No,non esageriamo.La gt-r,audi r8,sono un livello superiore.Ma ripertoer me è una questione sentimentale.Quando giravo in moto e ne incontravo una,mi si illuminavano gli occhi,diventavo un bambino,e pensavo:un giorno mi piacerebbe averla....
Ecco il ragazzo che è in me,che è la parte migliore di me,ha raggiutno un sogno,e se ne frega del fatto che tutti quelli che ha intorno hanno da ridire....


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non esageriamo.La gt-r,audi r8,sono un livello superiore.Ma ripertoer me è una questione sentimentale.Quando giravo in moto e ne incontravo una,mi si illuminavano gli occhi,diventavo un bambino,e pensavo:un giorno mi piacerebbe averla....
> Ecco il ragazzo che è in me,che è la parte migliore di me,ha raggiutno un sogno,e se ne frega del fatto che tutti quelli che ha intorno hanno da ridire....



La passione per una macchina supera gli aspetti tecnici... L'amore sente ragioni! Comunque una volta mi superò una R8 in autostrada... ho sentito solo il rumore e già non c'era più :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma me ce vedi sopra er maggiolone?:rotfl:


Si ti ci vedo


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ti ci vedo


Ma se è alto 1 e 90...Non sarà il Maggiolino a portare a lui, sarà lui che si porterà il Maggiolino


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Le emozioni che dava la GT erano imparagonabili*. Poi veniva la Bmw 335i... la M3  anche... Ma con la GT c'era tutt' un altra emozione... Sarà perché era la prima sportiva che guidai e la prima non si scorda mai



:inlove::inlove::inlove:

sottoscrivo
io e la mia baby...via verso nuove avventure!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2015)

comunque un maggiolone con un bell'arbre magic alla fragola spacca


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque un maggiolone con un bell'arbre magic alla fragola spacca
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi nella rossa sportiva, il top :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> sottoscrivo
> io e la mia baby...via verso nuove avventure!


Bella lei, bella! Mi mancaAdesso siamo io e la mia simpatica cicciotella Scenic, corriamo di meno ma ci possiamo sporcare di più


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque un maggiolone con un bell'arbre magic alla fragola spacca
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma come ve piace pijamme per culo...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque un maggiolone con un bell'arbre magic alla fragola spacca
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E magari color susina.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come ve piace pijamme per culo...:rotfl:


però la susina con l'alberello alla fragola è carina assai...

ancora ce l'ho...mi sa che è svaporato :rotfl: la mattina quando entro non mi sento più male :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come ve piace pijamme per culo...:rotfl:


E visto che nun c'è altro da prendere.. io ste fimmine le capisco. :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E visto che nun c'è altro da prendere.. io ste fimmine le capisco. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lui va in giro davvero co l'alberello alla fragola... poi a forza di sfotterlo l'ha cambiato :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> lui va in giro davvero co l'alberello alla fragola... poi a forza di sfotterlo l'ha cambiato :rotfl:


nooooooooooo lo ha cambiato?  non ci credo, ma è così senzizzibile? mizzica!


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> nooooooooooo lo ha cambiato?  non ci credo, ma è così senzizzibile? mizzica!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no, se sarà stufato pure lui di quell'odore di big babol..


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no, se sarà stufato pure lui di quell'odore di big babol..


O avrà capito che stava diventando evidente quel lato che prepotentemente vuole uscire.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no, se sarà stufato pure lui di quell'odore di big babol..


No ,me piace e non cambio.


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,me piace e non cambio.


nevvero non ce l'hai più l'alberello alla fragola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> nevvero non ce l'hai più l'alberello alla fragola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vero alla liquirizia?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no, se sarà stufato pure lui di quell'odore di big babol..


Mi faceva vomitare pure a 6 anni quella roba lì...


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi faceva vomitare pure a 6 anni quella roba lì...


il mio è stemperato...ormai è solo decorativo  ma lo tengo per ricordo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vero alla liquirizia?:rotfl:


non era tipo uno di quelli nuovi strani?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non era tipo uno di quelli nuovi strani?


Ma sai che non mi ricordo?con questo volteggio di cazzi aggressivi....


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai che non mi ricordo?con questo volteggio di cazzi aggressivi....


ma ce l'hai in macchina! controlla e poi facci sapere


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> ma ce l'hai in macchina! controlla e poi facci sapere


Sabato vi faccio sapere....


----------

